# Taking apart a magnetic vertex pen



## Tony (May 12, 2019)

Anybody ever done this? I put the wrong part on one and don't want to waste it. The part that goes into the cap and covers the tip is what I need to remove. Any help would be appreciated! Tony


----------



## Schroedc (May 12, 2019)

Pictures? I can't picture what you mean. I've built a lot of vertex pens so I'm sure I'll have a suggestion if I can visualize it.


----------



## Tony (May 12, 2019)

Schroedc said:


> Pictures? I can't picture what you mean. I've built a lot of vertex pens so I'm sure I'll have a suggestion if I can visualize it.


----------



## Tony (May 12, 2019)

Colin, the part that fits over the top and bottom parts that catches on with a magnet is the wrong one. I've got the right one just don't know how to get this one apart.


----------



## Schroedc (May 12, 2019)

Tony said:


> Colin, the part that fits over the top and bottom parts that catches on with a magnet is the wrong one. I've got the right one just don't know how to get this one apart.



Can you slide a punch inside and remove the pocket clip/cap first and then come down from the top to drive out tue wrong peice? You have a set of punches in different sizes?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (May 12, 2019)

Schroedc said:


> Can you slide a punch inside and remove the pocket clip/cap first and then come down from the top to drive out tue wrong peice? You have a set of punches in different sizes?



I keep meaning to get punches, I'll stop by Harbor Freight and pick some up. What do you hold the body with while you punch it?


----------



## CWS (May 12, 2019)

The different size punches are lifesavers

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc (May 12, 2019)

Tony said:


> I keep meaning to get punches, I'll stop by Harbor Freight and pick some up. What do you hold the body with while you punch it?



I hold it in my hand tight. Takes more whacks but you dobt have as much risk of damaging the barrel. Just don't hit you hand with the hammer.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13 (May 12, 2019)

I use my hands. But yours may be too tiny....




A rubber coated vice clamp with the v angle. They make one specially for it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 12, 2019)

@Tony you want the set they call "transfer punches"

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## ripjack13 (May 12, 2019)

This is the set you need.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (May 12, 2019)

Thanks Marc and Colin, I'll get these tomorrow and see what happens.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 12, 2019)

And the pliers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 12, 2019)

Also, instead of the pliers, if you have a rubber lid opener thing, that will help hold it in your hand.


----------



## ripjack13 (May 12, 2019)

These things...


----------



## Tony (May 12, 2019)

I do have some of those, thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (May 13, 2019)

An alternative to the vice-grip pliers from PennState - "spark plug boot pliers" work very nicely. I have some like THIS.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Tony (May 13, 2019)

@Schroedc do you have an extra one of these?


----------



## rocky1 (May 13, 2019)

Someone around here suggested a Golf Club Vice Grip

I can honestly say they work great!! I ordered 2 - 3 of them as cheap as they are; haven't had to take a pen apart since!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (May 13, 2019)

Tony said:


> @Schroedc do you have an extra one of these?
> View attachment 165940



I do not. Call PSI and complain :D they should replace it if it's bad.


----------



## rocky1 (May 13, 2019)

I want to say there is a link in there under their customer service link at PSI, to order individual parts for pen kits, when you lose or wreck them. If the part was bad or missing in the kit, they'll replace it without question.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (May 13, 2019)

The punches did the trick, thanks for all the help guys!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13 (May 13, 2019)

Nice....
Did you use the rubber grippy thing to help hold it?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (May 13, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Nice....
> Did you use the rubber grippy thing to help hold it?



Nope, just my tiny hands.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## rocky1 (May 13, 2019)

Went back and looked for a link to request replacement parts, and after searching at length, I think what they may have suggested was that I could go to the Technical Support link, find instructions for the pen in question, and specify part. 

However, that being said, there are instructions for all PSI kits in .pdf format in the back room there -- Bottom of page - Catalog - Product Instructions. 

Find your missing or damaged part, get the name right on kit and part, then you can go to -- Contact - Technical and Product Support -- fill out the form and request the specific part name on their drawings to expedite things.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (May 14, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Went back and looked for a link to request replacement parts, and after searching at length, I think what they may have suggested was that I could go to the Technical Support link, find instructions for the pen in question, and specify part.
> 
> However, that being said, there are instructions for all PSI kits in .pdf format in the back room there -- Bottom of page - Catalog - Product Instructions.
> 
> Find your missing or damaged part, get the name right on kit and part, then you can go to -- Contact - Technical and Product Support -- fill out the form and request the specific part name on their drawings to expedite things.



I looked for that last night, couldn't find it so I emailed them the part I need. I'll report back what they day, thanks Rock!


----------



## Tony (May 14, 2019)

Well, I have to say I'm impressed. I received an email back a while ago saying they were sending the part out to me. I even said in my email that I could very well have mixed up the parts and wanted to order it but I guess they're not charging me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1 (May 16, 2019)

Yeah, customer service is excellent, I will give them that. Was no delay in reply, nor was there any delay in shipping my part. Same deal, I told them I wrecked the part on mine and they replaced it at no cost.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

